# Cholla processing



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey all y'all, right up front, I want to say this piece is not for sale, trade or any other option that construes wanting to part with this piece of Cholla. It's just something I decided to do, and found it quite interesting. This first picture shows what I would end up with if I decided to cut this piece to maximize the yield. What I've always done in the past just was toss it up on the saw, and start cutting. What I ended up with is a few pieces, and a lot of cutoff stuff.

I took my calipers, and measured to find the thinnest wall. That established a size to adhere to. Then, I figured out what I would make from the marked off areas. The long lines are for grips or knife scales for 8 knives if I figured it right with 3/4" per pair of scales. The dotted lines indicate the split for the book match.
The X's indicate the pen blanks that can be had from this piece of Cholla. There are five possible pen blanks and maybe one more if the planning is right. Getting a cutting and yield plan looks to me like this piece would net about 45 dollars if all pieces were sold after cutting.





This next picture is in here just to show the obligatory shoes that we see in most of the pictures here on WB.  



This piece of Cholla is between 5 1/2- 6" OD, and 6" tall. I was thinking of cleaning up one end and gluing a piece of Palo Verde or Mesquite to give it a solid bottom foot, with no shoes. It will end up as a hollow form one day. . What do you guys think? 

In the first picture, I actually had to get my feet in it just for laffs.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2019)

I would glue a foot to it. It would make an awesome hollow form! IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 23, 2019)

Didn't realize cholla got that big. I'm used to just seeing pen blank size. Should make a great hollow form

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 24, 2019)

Cylindropuntia Fulgida is the botanical name. I've seen them up over 10 feet tall. The book I have says they will get up to 12 tall, and the canopy can be that large also. Look it up online, and you'll get more intelligible information than what I can give you. Another name is Jumping Cholla, and sometimes I've heard people call this variety Chain Fruit Cholla. 

The book also states the trunks will get about 8" OD, but I have a couple that are well over 12"OD, with burls. In 2 weeks, I'm heading into the desert to test the law about collecting. I certainly hope the officer I talked to is correct. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Where do we send bail money if he isn't??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 25, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Where do we send bail money if he isn't??


Rocky, my PP is [email protected] Any and all payments welcomed. Even before I get arrested.

I  Bubba wont be there. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

